# Assassin's Creed nails



## VittoriaMina19 (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm going to look for a red nail art polish so that i can paint the Assassin's Creed symbol or the Abstergo symbol on my nails. Any suggestions?


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 22, 2011)

Lots. Right now Sinful Colors has a few red striping polishes out one is with the Go Plaid collection and another came out a few months ago, and should be still available depending on the store.

Be My Valentine - more of a true red

Pretty Cool - a darker blood red color

From the normal polishes there is GoGo Girl and... and... my mind went blank...  Ruby Ruby, both of which are part of the core collection. Price $1.99.

From Wet 'n' Wild there are a few reds but I don't have my list or polishes directly in front of me to give you names but there are at least three I can think of from their core collection as well. Price $0.99 to $1.99.

I can think of only one or two from China Glaze and OPI but those are higher price at $5.99 to $8.50 each.


----------



## VittoriaMina19 (Aug 22, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lots. Right now Sinful Colors has a few red striping polishes out one is with the Go Plaid collection and another came out a few months ago, and should be still available depending on the store.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the suggestions! I think i already have Ruby Ruby but i'll check.


----------



## VittoriaMina19 (Aug 24, 2011)

I have Ruby Ruby. And I tried to do the Abstergo logo which is a kind of block triangle and it kind of worked out. I'll post pics as soon as i find my camera...or better yet I'll just go take some with my webcam.


----------



## VittoriaMina19 (Aug 24, 2011)




----------

